

"Piracy" sounds too sexy, say rightsholders - bensummers
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/piracy-sounds-too-sexy-say-rightsholders.ars

======
bensummers
Didn't they coin the term in the first place?

While it always seemed a bit over the top to equate the rather nasty crime of
piracy with copying stuff, calling it "sexy" is a sad reflection on society.

